# HKD Seminars GM Lim 6/25-7/2 East Coast U.S.



## Jungki Hapkido (Jun 17, 2005)

*OPEN TO ALL MARTIAL ART STYLES!*


*GM Lim, Hyun Soo, 9th Dan (**www.jungkikwna.com**) promoted by Founder Choi, Yong Sul* *will be teaching seminars in the U.S. from June 25th until July 2nd. -New Jersey, Mass., CT, Maine, New Hampshire!*

Information to register is at www.jungkihapkidoamerica.com

*New York/New Jersey*

*Hapkido**- Sat., June 25th- 12-4 p.m.*

*The Regency House Hotel *
*140 Rt. 23 North -**Pompton Plains,** NJ*
*$100.00* *
*DIFFERENT HKD MATERIAL WILL BE TAUGHT ON SAT. & SUN.*


*Hapkido**- Sun., June 26th -12-4 p.m.*

*Iron Eagle Hapkido*
*26 Lakeside Ave.(Rear) Pompton Lakes, NJ*
*$100.00**

*Jungki HKD Dinner in Honor of Grandmaster Lim*
*Sat. Eve. - 6:30 p.m. at Regency House*
*Open to All- $40.00 - Dinner, Demonstration, Etc.*


*Maine*

*Hapkido-**Wed. June 29th 7-9 p.m.*

*William H. Rowe School*
*52 School Street - Yarmouth - $60.00**


*New Hampshire*

*Kuhapdo(Sword)-** Thurs. June 30th 7-9 p.m.*
*Participants must bring their own wooden sword.*
*WOODEN SWORDS ONLY.*

*Atlantic Gymnastics*
*898 Central Ave. (Rear)-Dover - $60.00**


*Connecticut*

*Hapkido-**Fri., July 1st - 6- 9 p.m.*
*Holiday Inn Select 700 Main St.- Stamford- $75.00**


*Massachusetts*

*Hapkido-**Sat. July 2nd -12-4 p.m.*
*Hilton Garden Inn 800 Columbus Ave. Springfield *
*$100.00**


**($20.00 extra charge per seminar for same day *
*registration or registrations received after 6/1/05) No *
*refunds will be issued. Checks will not be accepted *
*day(s) of seminars.- Cash only.*


*For further info contact:*
*Master Mike DAloia (201) 320-4067*
*hapkido@optonline.net or*
*Master Sheryl Glidden (207) 831-1885 *
*jungki2@aol.com*


*NEWLY RELEASED

JUNGKI HAPKIDO SERIES with Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo
*

*3 Videos or DVDs (White to Black Belt requirements in Jung Ki Hapkido.)
$50.00 each

KUHAPDO (Sword) DVD/VIDEO
$50.00 each

Plus shipping according to destination.

To order visit: jungkihapkidoamerica.com
or e-mail hapkido@optonline.net



*


----------



## Jungki Hapkido (Jun 20, 2005)

*REGISTRATION WILL BE ACCEPTED AT THE DOOR *
*FOR GM LIM's JUNG KI HKD AND KHD 2005 SEMINAR TOUR TO THE U.S. ON THE EAST COAST!*

*OPEN TO ALL MARTIAL ART STYLES!*
*Hope to see you there!*


----------



## Jungki Hapkido (Jul 23, 2007)

THE ABOVE IS FROM 2005 SEMINARS..

2007-----Grandmaster Lim Will Be In The U.S. For His 2007 Seminar Series...see Post Above...


----------

